# Ammonia and Nitrite readings



## firstx (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello, I am new to this hobby. Here's my situation, I have an 80gallon African cichlid (5 to start) tank that's been up and running for almost a week. I waited 48 hours after the tank had been filtering/heating before I put the new fish in. I had also added some bacteria the day before I put the fish in. I have been testing the ph, ammonia and nitrite levels every other day and also adding the bacteria daily as the directions say to do for a new tank. The ammonia and nitrite levels have been slowly climbing.
So, when is it a good time to do a 25% water change? Should I be concerned about the ammonia and nitrite levels slowly going up or is this normal for a new tank? My PH is 8.2 right out of the tap (well) so no concerns there. Thanks for your help. 
[/b][/i]


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

For starters, you need to read this. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cycling.php The 48 hours you waited before putting fish in, did absolutely nothing. The bacteria you added is good but it's not an instant cycle and still takes time for the bacteria to do its job. In order to start the cycle process, you need an ammonia source (Adding ammonia yourself, fish waste, uneaten food etc.) Once you have an ammonia source present, over time beneficial bacteria will begin to develop and "eat" the ammonia turning it into Nitrite. Then another bacteria will "eat" the nitrite and turn it into Nitrate. Ammonia and nitrite are toxic to fish, nitrate is not and is removed by weekly water changes. There are 2 ways to cycle a tank. Fishless, which is done by adding ammonia yourself and cycling with fish. This use to be common practice where people would buy "throw away" fish and use them to cycle the tank.

If you are using African cichlids to cycle your tank, chances are they will die with the raised ammonia and nitrite levels. I would either remove the fish from the tank or do large water changes frequently, however this will slow your cycling process.

The cycling process takes an average of a month or more depending if the tank was seeded or not. You aren't supposed to add fish until at the end of the cycle, your ammonia and nitrite readings are at 0 and you have nitrate readings.

Just read that article that I linked up, it gives a much more in depth explanation. Good luck.


----------



## firstx (Apr 4, 2010)

Ok. well the waiting 48 hours was just so the water would heat up and the 'used' canister filter sytem we got from a friend would filter all the junk that was still in the tubing. We cleaned the filters as best we could but when we turned it on and primed it, a bunch of junk pushed its way out. The tank was full of this stuff for a day or so, that's why we waited. So, I assumed that the bacteria I put in the very next day had something to eat. The ammonia and nitrite levels were 0 but so was the nitrate. I'm just learning how this cyle works.  I just checked the nitrate and it's 0. I don't have anywhere else to put the fish so what if I just do a 25% water change, add some more bacteria then wait and see. The fish are acting fine and don't seem in distress at all. Thanks for your help.


----------



## firstx (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh, and the test kit says I can add stress zyme to speed up the biological filtering so I think I'll add that today and then test again tomorrow. I appreciate your thoughts, I know from what I've read (mostly on this forum) that fishless cycling is best. Friend we bought tank and set up from has 2 135gallon S. American Cichlid tanks and his advice was that we could add at least 5 fish to start and then add more in 2-4 weeks as long as chemistry of tank was looking good. 
Take care.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Shouldn't have cleaned that old filter if it was already established. You just killed all the beneficial bacteria in it. Bacteria don't feed on the gunk that the filter blow out. They feed on ammonia/nitrite/nitrate. Your nitrate reading is at 0 which is a bad sign because the tank is un-cycled.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome to CF

*what if I just do a 25% water change,*
Or more.
With ideal conditions, of 0 ammonia and 0 nitrite hard to do with a fish cycle your only course is to keep up the testing and water changes.
With luck, the filter you got will still have some bacteria viable. 
Until you have consistent 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite readings I would leave the filter alone.
No more cleanings and keep up the water changes.
Get your friend to give you some media from his tanks to give your tanks cycle a "kick start".
Good luck.


----------



## firstx (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks peoples. What about adding the stress zyme? Should I do the water change first and then add it?


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

firstx said:


> Thanks peoples. What about adding the stress zyme? Should I do the water change first and then add it?


I've never used it. There is debate on whether it actually works or not. However, when doing your water changes make sure you use a good dechlorinator. I use Prime.


----------



## firstx (Apr 4, 2010)

well, I'm lucky in the fact that our well water does not have any chlorine in it. :thumb:


----------

